# HUGE freakin murals



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got back from Foxboro MA, was working on a new interactive museum that will highlight the NE Patriots, and the history of football in the north east in general. What a job! It wasn't mine, I was only a hired gun on this one. I'm no stranger to construction sites, but I must be getting old. Having to tote buckets of rinse water up and down 3 stories of concrete steps several times a day kicked my a55. Not to mention climbing up 50 some odd feet of pipe staging took its toll too. Hmm, I have a smoke in one hand a a tall Starbucks coffee in the other as I type this, I wonder why I feel like crap?  Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's another one we put up, probably the biggest I have ever done. It spanned over 3 floors, and needed about 25k worth of pipe staging to accomplish it, along with 5 hangers working on it simultaneously. And notice the wall goes off at several different angles. It was a complete b1tch to keep the graphics running true, and even harder to match. At graphics these size, when you are close up, all you see is pixels. We had to lay them out on the floor in the players clubhouse, and pre-match the seams using pieces of tape to find the graphics. Couldn't see 5hit until it was on the wall, and we stepped back across the building to look at it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Fortunately I had a good time working with knuckleheads like this guy, hanger Mark White from Boston: _(That is pronounced like this: Mahke White from Bahston)









_


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work!

BTW, Patriots suck. but you can't help that.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Nice work!
> 
> BTW, Patriots suck. but you can't help that.


 
Now your talking!!!!

Go Skins!


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Skins, are they a college team?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Bushdude said:


> Skins, are they a college team?


:blink::blink::blink::blink: Hope this is a joke.


----------

